# Smokin!!!



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

got bored today being as Im wasnt fishin so I fired up the smoker and tried a new recipe, smoked a few big chicken breasts and mac&cheese.Got to love smokin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lookin good right there!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great......


----------

